# Truck Hubodometer on a Bike



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 17, 2012)

Picked this up today and thought it would look cool on a bike. Had to weld two nuts together but it worked.














What do you think?

-Sam


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2012)

interesting i like it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 17, 2012)

I like it!  A neat gadget and they are inexpensive too.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 17, 2012)

Something that's old but cheap cause nobody has a use for them (except me). I just wish i could figure out how to reset it...

-Sam


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Im Diggin' It


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 18, 2012)

*Reset it?*

Thats easy

Ride it Backwards for 132,828.4 miles...(HEH)


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 18, 2012)

On a serious note on how to turn it back...

Maybe chock it up with a reversable drill and let it run for about "forever"


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> On a serious note on how to turn it back...
> 
> Maybe chock it up with a reversable drill and let it run for about "forever"




That might work or it might be faster if i stuck it on a pneumatic grinder 

-Sam


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool idea! Necessity is the mother of invention....


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Neat-o idea.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe I should start picking up more of these for bicycles. lol

-Sam


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

*Unfortunately...*

It slipped over my head the fact the whole odometer has to spin. Since it's bolted to the hub it isn't spinning so I came up with this to combat the problem. Nothing is ever as simple as a nut and a bolt...






-Sam


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes the Hubometerer needs to "float" Horisonal.

Ever see one on a truck hub?


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Yes the Hubometerer needs to "float" Horisonal.
> 
> Ever see one on a truck hub?




Yeah I've seen them on the road and knew the whole thing needed to spin but I didn't realize right away it was one of those "oh duh" moments.

-Sam


----------

